# NEW TITLES on blacklibrary



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

Greetings friends,

BL has put some new titles on their website, see the "coming soon" page 2.

-BATTLE OF THE FANG
I assume this is another part in the space marine battle series, sounds good :biggrin:

-DEAD IN THE WATER
by Sandy Mitchell, don't really know what to expect here...40k or old world?

That's all I got for now.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Not to mention _BLOODFORGED_ (highly anticipating this one) as well as one titled _DWARFS_ and _CHAPTERS DUE_(graham here obviously).

:wink:

CP


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Battle of the fang should be pretty epic.

Seems the Space pups and space scorcers are getting a good lot of loving recently!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

World Eater XII said:


> Seems the Space pups and space scorcers are getting a good lot of loving recently!


Which is only a good thing!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

_Battle of the Fang_ (Space Marine Battles) was confirmed a while ago now but nice to see it solidify on the BL website. Christ Wraight has answered quite a few questions on it, I thought it was on the bolthole but seems I was wrong. I'll try to find a link then post it up.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Several brand new releases have also been confirmed today.



Black Library said:


> _Atlas Infernal_ by Rob Sanders: Inquisitor Bronislaw Czevak is a hunted man. Escaping from the Black Library of the eldar, Czevak steals the Atlas Infernal – a living map of the Webway. With this fabled artefact and his supreme intellect, Czevak foils the predations of the Harlequins sent to apprehend him and thwarts his enemies within the Inquisition who want to kill him. Czevak’s deadliest foe, however, is Ahriman – arch-sorcerer of the Thousand Sons. He desires the knowledge within the Black Library, knowledge that can exalt him to godhood, and is willing to destroy the inquisitor to obtain it. A desperate chase that will bend the fabric of reality ensues, where Czevak’s only hope of survival is to outwit the chosen of Tzeentch, Lord of Chaos and Architect of Fate. Failure is unconscionable, the very cost to the Imperium unimaginable.





Black Library said:


> _Sigvald_ by Darius Hinks: Prince Sigvald the Magnificent has struck a pact with his Slaaneshi masters that bestows incredible power and beauty, but drives him to ever greater acts of hedonism. Despite his pre-eminence, the champion of Chaos is tricked into an impossible war with the promise of a powerful artefact to slake his dark desires. After centuries of debauchery, Sigvald rouses his army and leads them to battle against the legions of the Blood God Khorne.
> 
> Obsessed with the Brass Skull, the object of his misguided yearnings, Sigvald is unaware his enemies are closing in around him. In a hellish quest that drives him across the twisted landscape of the Chaos Wastes and culminates in an epic confrontation, he realises godhood and that the lures of Slaanesh can never be sated.





Black Library said:


> _Imperial Glory_ by Richard Williams: Tired and broken by war, the men of the Brimlock Eleventh Imperial Guard are a force on the verge of collapse. Having been stretched across the galaxy by their loyalty to the Emperor, they are presented with one final battle that will allow them reward they all seek: to colonise the distant world of Vorr and live out the rest of their days in peace. All that stands in their way is a force of savages – a plague of feral orks that has spread across the planet. But can the Brimlock’s battered bodies and minds hold up to this greenskin invasion?





Black Library said:


> _Path of the Seer_ by Gav Thorpe: The ancient eldar are a mysterious race and each devotes their life to a chosen path that will guide their actions and decide their fate. Thirianna abandons her simple existence to embark upon the mysterious Path of the Seer. She will tread a dark and dangerous road that leads her to the other realm of the warp, where daemons are made flesh and nightmares are manifest. For only there can she realise her psychic abilities. After unleashing her powers in battle and communing with the spirits of her craft world, Thirianna turns her skills to discerning the future amidst the myriad strands of fate. Her visions reveal a great threat descending on Alaitoc, and both the living and the dead will march to war to defend it.



Bloody awesome selection. Can't wait for _Atlas Infernal_ and _Path of the Seer_. Anything with more Ahriman is a good thing, not the DoW books though.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

What's with Graham McNeil's book due out on Jul 2011 - False Gods and costing a whopping 20 quid?! Typo? Since False Gods has already been written and its not out of print yet...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Most interesting for me, would be that Swallow is doing another sisters of battle novel, Hammer & Anvil set to be released in September of next year. Hm..I wonder if we will be seeing a return of Miriya and possibly even her rise back through the ranks to her former position of Celestian.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Chaosveteran said:


> What's with Graham McNeil's book due out on Jul 2011 - False Gods and costing a whopping 20 quid?! Typo? Since False Gods has already been written and its not out of print yet...


It's a 6 hour audio book version of False Gods,I will have to get this


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

*Lord of the Night*, I would hug you in the most Japanese school girl-esque and erotic fashion, if I ever met you now!

Sigvald the Magnificent, my all time favorite champion of the Chaos Wastes, with his own novel, in all his Slaaneshi glory against the Legions of the Blood God. Warhammer Fantasy wet-dream... 
_
Path of the Seer_ will carry on _Path of the Warrior_; such as 

the Imperial assault upon the Craftworld Alaitoc 
 and I hope not only Thirianna's (Spelling?) character is portrayed excellently, but also deviates into the effervescent details of the Eldar physce.

_Atlas Infernal_ has the foundings of excellence, but will Rob Sanders pull it off? (Who lives in my town! Check it, Lincoln!) I hope so...


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

March of Time said:


> It's a 6 hour audio book version of False Gods,I will have to get this


BAH!!! Not ANOTHER audio !!! BL - stop with the audio and print the books!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

*Sons of Ellyrion*: _Ulthuan is a land at the verge of destruction. At Lothern, a fell army marches against the elven defenders of Prince Imrik and Prince Tyrion. In Averlorn, two brothers fight for forgiveness and their right to defend their people. But at Tor Elyr, the conflict will be lost and won. The druchii army, led by Morathi and Issyk Kul, battles the gathered might of the high elves in a vast, destructive conflict. But Morathi has even grander plans than this – to destroy the vortex that holds Ulthuan together, plunging the island into a nightmare domain of Chaos. The noble elves must overcome their dark cousins, or else face the end of their race._

Finally! A sequal to _Defenders of Ulthuan_ published way back into the dark realms of 2007. A novel of truly epic magnitude; the battle at the gates of Lothern is naval combat at its bloody pinnacle. I'd certainly recomend you checked it out, especially if you read -and enjoyed- _Guardians of the Forest. _


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Atlas infernal sounds like the dogs knackers!

That peice of fluff has been bouncing around for a fair bit of time now, good to see they will carry it on in sorts!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> *Lord of the Night*, I would hug you in the most Japanese school girl-esque and erotic fashion, if I ever met you now!


And i'd pay you not do that. Its a really great day for Black Library, another three novels have just been announced.



Black Library said:


> _The Madness Within_ by Steve Lyons: Desperate and isolated, Sergeant Estabann and Brother Cordoba of the Crimson Fists Space Marines are hunting the daemon that destroyed their battle-brothers. Their only hope remains with a Librarian on the edge of sanity, a potentially tainted Astartes who they are forced to trust. His psychic abilities can lead them to the daemon, where Estabann and Cordoba can avenge their brothers’ deaths. But is the greatest threat a foul denizen of the warp, or the power contained within a psyker’s mind?





Black Library said:


> _Nagash the Immortal_ by Mike Lee: In the tunnels of Nagashizzar, a new threat to the realm of the undead is rising. Nagash must call upon all his reserves of power to defeat the skaven assault and continue his unholy reign. But when Nagash realises he can use his enemy for his own nefarious needs, an uneasy alliance is struck and a vast, nightmarish army is formed. The necromancer launches his final attack on the lands of Nehekhara, sweeping all before him. Only one man dare stand in his way – Alcadizzar, a peerless warrior and the leader of a defiant force. Their confrontation will not just decide the fate of Nehekhara, but of all the Old World.





Black Library said:


> Hammer and Anvil by James Swallow: The Sisters of Battle are the Emperor’s most devout worshippers, fierce warriors preaching the purity of the Imperium and scourging their enemies with bolter and flamer. When an Ecclesiarchy outpost, Sanctuary 101, comes under attack, the Sisters are quick to retaliate. But they face an unknown alien, an implacable foe that has never been encountered – the fearless, soulless necrons. With wave after wave of metallic nightmares assaulting the bastion, a vicious battle will be fought – one that can only end in the total destruction of the unrelenting xenos, or the annihilation of the proud Sororitas.





Black Library said:


> _Sons of Ellyrion_ by Graham McNeill: Ulthuan is a land at the verge of destruction. At Lothern, a fell army marches against the elven defenders of Prince Imrik and Prince Tyrion. In Averlorn, two brothers fight for forgiveness and their right to defend their people. But at Tor Elyr, the conflict will be lost and won. The druchii army, led by Morathi and Issyk Kul, battles the gathered might of the high elves in a vast, destructive conflict. But Morathi has even grander plans than this – to destroy the vortex that holds Ulthuan together, plunging the island into a nightmare domain of Chaos. The noble elves must overcome their dark cousins, or else face the end of their race.


Nice new selections. And holy crap, the very first resurgence of the Necrons in the 41st millennium is being put on paper. Thank you James Swallow.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Chaosveteran said:


> BAH!!! Not ANOTHER audio !!! BL - stop with the audio and print the books!


Erm, they have. Now it's being released in audio book version as well.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

If by that your implying the necrons have yet to appear in a book to date, at least three novels would stand to prove you wrong in that regard.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

In regards to _Hammer and Anvil_ by James Swallow. Im sure some of you will already know this but to elaborate on Sanctuary 101. It was the first recorded Imperial contact with the Necrons which resulted in the complete massacre of the Adeptus Sororitas presence on the planet. Sounds like a fairly open and shut case. 

Looking forward to _Battle of the Fang_, _Atlas Infernal_, and _Sons of Ellyrion_. Finally gives me an excuse to read _Defenders of Ulthuan_ which has been sat on my shelf for far too long!



darkreever said:


> If by that your implying the necrons have yet to appear in a book to date, at least three novels would stand to prove you wrong in that regard.


No I think he means their first recorded contact with the Imperium.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Nice new selections. And holy crap, the very first resurgence of the Necrons in the 41st millennium is being put on paper. Thank you James Swallow.


If I remember correctly, the Necrons made quite an appearance in the Souldrinkers Hellforged?
?
By the way, does Hammer and Aanvil continue from Faith and Fire?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> No I think he means their first recorded contact with the Imperium.


Yes actually I do.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Thought so, I got your back.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Thought so, I got your back.


Hehe thanks CotE :grin:

In regards to the new releases im looking forward to _Atlas Infernal_ the most. Ahriman is one of my favourite, possibly my all time favourite, special character of 40k, and any chance to read him is a treat for me. But a novel where he is the central bad guy?, it could almost be my second birthday, and considering that _Blood Reaver_ is being released at my actual birthday... its gonna be a good year.

Im also looking forward to _Sigvald_, _Hammer and Anvil_ and _Path of the Seer_. I just hope Thirianna gets a happier ending then Korlandril did.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

seems i caught them mid update. then went to bed. lol It's fun when you catch them red-handed like that. I posted up what was available on their site at the time. great job following up boys! *sniff* i'm so proud... :cray: I'm repping everyone prior to this post. :clapping: cause i'm cool like that. lol

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Commissar :grin:. The Lord of the Night always has the newest releases, new info and whatever images I can drudge up. I may have to start my own topic, Updates from LotN.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Thanks Commissar :grin:. The Lord of the Night always has the newest releases, new info and whatever images I can drudge up. I may have to start my own topic, Updates from LotN.


don't overdo it now. lol

i'm just in a repping mood. lol


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> don't overdo it now. lol
> 
> i'm just in a repping mood. lol


That just means he -rather subtley- has the hotts for you, Lord of the Night. You know Commissars? Plenty of leather, dominance?

Going from one horrific, vomit inducing point to the other; any news on a sequel to _Sons of Dorn_? The book was puerille and as monsterously cliched as they were, I wish to see what happens to the three protagonists of the book. Yes, I know, heresy of the sickliest kind... *Awaits the inevitable hail of abuse* :laugh:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

No word on that but since Roberson's upcoming book _Dawn of War 2: Retribution_, has been cancelled, I doubt any _Sons of Dorn_ sequel is in the works.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just because they are canceling one book does not mean the fate of another book or books is set in stone or anything. Perhaps they simply do not wish to pursue retribution at this time, I mean is there a novel for the first of the expansions that might lead to helping events in retribution make sense?


I would be very happy to see a sequel to _Sons of Dorn_ myself, because in all honesty it was not as bad as many make it out to be and it did something that only two or three books (at best) have ever really done.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i really can't see Roberson doing a sequel to it, at least i'd imagine that BL would have the wherewithal to know when to cut strings...(although seeing the plagiarism problem with Zou would make me think otherwise.) The sales were horrible, and the reviews even more so. I couldn't even bring myself to finish it. It screamed blasphemies at me through the waves of my subconscious as i writhed in pain from the subliminal heresy of the entirety of the text. :suicide:

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> i really can't see Roberson doing a sequel to it, at least i'd imagine that BL would have the wherewithal to know when to cut strings...(although seeing the plagiarism problem with Zou would make me think otherwise.) The sales were horrible, and the reviews even more so. I couldn't even bring myself to finish it. It screamed blasphemies at me through the waves of my subconscious as i writhed in pain from the subliminal heresy of the entirety of the text. :suicide:
> 
> CP


Snob 

I didn't think it was that bad, not much worse than _Salamander_, it reminded me of the early days of BL and the abundance of 'bolter porn'.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Snob




CP


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

_Atlas Infernal, Hammer and Anvil_, and _Battle For The Fang_...

:yahoo:

So psyched for these already!


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

Hammer and Anvil; All new adventure featuring the Sisters of Battle...

...Getting slaughtered in entirety.

Bravo BL, Bravo.
Do you want to sprinkle some Chaos Sisters of Battle on top just to complete it all?

Honestly, I can't recall a single book yet that portrays the Sisters in even a neutral light, let alone positive.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

The SoB always seem to be getting fucked over.

In the gray knight omnibus, they ended up fighting and dying the against to men in gray and then fighting alongside them.

Also in DoW the game you fuck em up.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Cos the Sisters of Battle are arrogant bitches who think they can boss around even the Space Marines just because they are the dogs of the Ecclesiarchy.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Snob
> 
> I didn't think it was that bad, not much worse than _Salamander_, it reminded me of the early days of BL and the abundance of 'bolter porn'.


hehehe, bolter-porn....that would make for a nice category at your local "erotic-supply-store".

Sons of Dorn wasn't that bad indeed, it could use a sequel (hopefully with some improvements and a healthy dose of bolterporn :biggrin: )


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

BL books nowadays have alot less bolter porn and look were its got them!

The fan base is probably bigger than it ever has been, and this forums BL section is nice a lively now!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

World Eater is right. The quality of Black Library books gets better with each monthly release.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Black Library said:


> _Dead in the Water_: Commissar Ciaphas Cain is a renowned and revered hero of the Imperium, a man who has faced and survived some of the vilest creatures the universe can throw at him. But when he is sent to a river-world, he must deal with a dangerous enemy, an enemy whose true identity remains unknown. As his vessel traverses the straits of the planet, Cain must uncover the face of this new foe so that he can understand and escape it. Caught in the enemy crossfire, the commissar has no place to run, and his nerve will be tested to the very limits.


Sounds very cool. Another audio-book that I will definitely be getting.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Kettu said:


> Honestly, I can't recall a single book yet that portrays the Sisters in even a neutral light, let alone positive.


Jim Swallow's _Faith and Fire_. And I think that this new book will portray the Sisters "positively," if not as deadly or as numerous as the Necrons.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> Jim Swallow's _Faith and Fire_. And I think that this new book will portray the Sisters "positively," if not as deadly or as numerous as the Necrons.


Are the two sisters of battle books connected in any way?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

At this time that is unknown, there are next to no details to go on with this new book. For all we know it could be a completely different character set from a different order, or it could follow the main character from Faith & Fire. No way to tell right now, not unless Mr. Swallow cares to give that away, or someone invents a time machine that can travel backward in time and tells us. (Though then you have the wanting of proof and a whole bunch of other things.)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

But if Miriya and her Sisters are present then James Swallow has two ways to keep to the lore. Either kill them in the novel, or find a way for them to survive that the Imperium does not find out, and they cannot inform anyone of the newly arisen Necrons.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

I believe S-101 happens chronologically before St. Celestine and thus, before Faith and Fire.
S-101 is the 'first' time the Imperium encountered the Necrons (This is no longer the case in current canon and so even the plot notion of the massacre has been made cheap and largely pointless) and, according to the old WD battle report, necrons codex and 5th ed BRB all Sisters died there.
So we are looking at essentially a Sister Snuff Fic.



Mossy Toes said:


> Jim Swallow's _Faith and Fire_. And I think that this new book will portray the Sisters "positively," if not as deadly or as numerous as the Necrons.


Faith and Fire is kinda hit and miss and over all lacklustre. But ok, so we have one point in the 'Neutral' portrayal.
As for if Hammer and Anvil will have a positive look at the Sisters. All of them will die, that by itself does no favour or credit to the ladies in any fashion.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

It appears we have been misled, by an incorrect blurb. Jim Swallow told me on the bolthole that the blurb for _Hammer and Anvil_ is wrong.



Jim Swallow said:


> Sorry to disappoint you, but that blurb is wrong. Hammer & Anvil is about events that happen after the Necron first contact on Sanctuary 101, not the battle itself.


Oh well, still sounds like a good story. When Miriya and her sisters find the flayed corpses of the Sanctuary 101 defenders.. thats gonna be a great moment.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

speaking of new titles: if you'd like to read about Sabbat Worlds, my review is up. :wink:

CP


----------



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> And i'd pay you not do that. Its a really great day for Black Library, another three novels have just been announced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Madness Within sounds promising. Another book with the Crimson Fists is always welcome, and hopefully there's no Captain Cortez this time


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

joechip said:


> The Madness Within sounds promising. Another book with the Crimson Fists is always welcome, and hopefully there's no Captain Cortez this time


i take it you're not a fan of 'Ol Broom 'Ead

CP :laugh:


----------



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> i take it you're not a fan of 'Ol Broom 'Ead
> 
> CP :laugh:


You might be thinking of Cato Sicarius from the Ultramarines. I was refering to Captain Alessio Cortez of the Crimson Fists who is Broom free as far as I know.
I can't stand Cortez after reading Rynn's World, he was by far the worst part of the book in my opinion. I'm looking forward to a Crimson Fists novel without his annoying ass hogging the spotlight.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

joechip said:


> You might be thinking of Cato Sicarius from the Ultramarines. I was refering to Captain Alessio Cortez of the Crimson Fists who is Broom free as far as I know.
> I can't stand Cortez after reading Rynn's World, he was by far the worst part of the book in my opinion. I'm looking forward to a Crimson Fists novel without his annoying ass hogging the spotlight.


oi! you're right! whoops!  sorry, i get them mixed up cause they're both gay and all...

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Mr Invincible is not gay, he just has intimacy problems so he prefers to hang out with guys where he doesn't feel uncomfortable!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Just found a brief small preview of the cover for _Sigvald_. The bastard prince of Slaanesh looks great, even if its just his face, and a release date that only makes me demand it be closer.


----------

